# Weird surprise.



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Annadee,

Sort of something you might notice....... I would think the breeder must have known??????..... Has the vet seen pup, I hope? Does the loss look congenital? I can't imagine how a pup could loose part of the tongue. Is pup able to eat fine and function fine?

If it is congenital, the breeding should be reported in to the GSHP breed club. I would have expected to let the pup go for considerably less, if not give away, due to this deformity.

Honesty is so important! We breeders don't need bad "Press". Most of us care for our pups long after they go to their homes. I think of those that live far away and can't come to visit due to distance. Sounds like someone I would not want to deal with....

Paragon


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Paragon said:


> Hello Annadee,
> 
> Sort of something you might notice....... I would think the breeder must have known??????..... Has the vet seen pup, I hope? Does the loss look congenital? I can't imagine how a pup could loose part of the tongue. Is pup able to eat fine and function fine?
> 
> ...


No, the owners didn't tell us much about it because they really didn't think it was a big deal. They said he appears fine so far, so only time will tell I guess.
I would have thought so too, that they should have at least told them, then offered the pup at a lesser price, considering it was an over $1000 purchase.
To me it definitely would have been a big deal, because I'd feel like if they aren't truthful about something so obvious then what else are they not being truthful about?


----------

